# ocing programs 3870x2



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have 1 3870x2 and I oced it putting the fan to 33% in rivatuner and turning up the clocks in ati overdrive but I know it can go higher. I would like to do so but cannot find any programs that will allow it since amd gpu tool keeps coming up with a "set failed" message...
I think it might be possible in rivatuner since 4 different cards show up 2 at stock and one way below and one dosnt detect clocks so Il try that maybee it wont get messed up and it might work but first il listen to anyone who thinks its a bad idea...:4-dontkno


----------

